# ka24E & ka24de engines



## davidg01234 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok so im looking at this 240sx that is a 1990 and i know that the 90's have the ka24e engines and the 91's and up have the ka24de engines. So my question is this: since the only difference that i know of between the engines is that the ka24de has dual camshafts so can you just take the head off a ka24de engine and put it on a ka24e engine and have the same results as a ka24de?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This has been tried and from what I hear, there's a problem with oil galleries matching up.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Simple answer: No. Just buy a KA24DE, read the sticky on how to swap it, and be happy.

Jose


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

I had a friend do that same swap, don't know if he did it right or not but he fucked his whole engine up, ended up getting a complete *KA24DE* from the junkyard


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

why do people insist on making things more complicated just get the de motor and call it a day.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

truck motors FTL

do your car right and swap in an SR20 and be happier than a fly on poop


----------

